# Want to live on the Moon?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.phenomenica.com/2010/04/tunnels-on-moon-can-habitate-humans.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonder what the chances are of lava coming back through those tunnels?


----------

